

Looking for a developer - aleefe

I'm looking for a developer for a project I'm working on with anticipation of submitting it to  YC. I'd like to work with a developer recommended by YC. I was wondering if you have a list of site developers/coders similar to the list you are creating for your Designer Directory.<p>Thanks!
======
kls
<http://hnhackers.com/>

